# What should I expect the day I fill out the application?



## de93 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have scheduled a time to go down and complete the application and talk to the training person. What can I expect? I know there's an aptitude test, is this later in the process or something I should be ready for the day I turn in the application? It's not the interview, but since I had to schedule a time, I'm guessing there's more than filling out an application involved.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

if they asked for documents like ID or transcripts they might just want to review them. some people fill out applications and fail to bring the required items.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 2, 2013)

de93 said:


> I have scheduled a time to go down and complete the application and talk to the training person. What can I expect? I know there's an aptitude test, is this later in the process or something I should be ready for the day I turn in the application? It's not the interview, but since I had to schedule a time, I'm guessing there's more than filling out an application involved.


I'm not sure what the requirements are with the application process in TN, but I just applied here in Indiana back in January. I did not have to schedule an appointment to fill out an application. I just went in with my documents at my local office and applied. I was required to provide my original birth certificate and original high school diploma before I could fill out the application. I was told that I would need to have my High School mail my transcript to that office. There was no test or interview that day. I received a letter in the mail yesterday saying that I have met the minimum requirements for apprenticeship, and that I have been scheduled to take an aptitude test Febuary 20th.

My advice to you would be to try and contact whoever you scheduled your application with and ask what is involved that day. Ask what documents you will need to bring.

This is the website of my local office where I got alot of my information from- http://www.electricaltraininginstitute.org/APPLICATION_PROCESS/

I hope this helps you.
Good luck!


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

to wait a long time.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you might have to bend over


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> you might have to bend over


Did it hurt?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

de93 said:


> I have scheduled a time to go down and complete the application and talk to the training person. What can I expect? I know there's an aptitude test, is this later in the process or something I should be ready for the day I turn in the application? It's not the interview, but since I had to schedule a time, I'm guessing there's more than filling out an application involved.


Pull your socks up laddy, your going to get buggered!


----------

